# Youtube - Alle Videos eines Kanals wiedergeben



## taks (29. Juli 2013)

Abend zusammen

Ich hab grad so meine mÃ¼he mit Youtube ^^
Und zwar will ich einfach alle Lieder abspielen, welche jemand in seinem Kanal hochgeladen hat.
Zum Beispiel hier: Klick mich!
Jedoch find ich nicht wo... 
Das es die mÃ¶glichkeit gibt weiss ich, da ich die Seite hier Klick mich! schon vor dem Designwechsel offen hatte und es da funktioniert.
Jedoch verzweifle ich dran Ã¼ber die normale Kanalseite zu allen hochgeladenen Videos zu kommen -.-

Kann mir einer weiterhelfen?

_PS: Wenn man diesen tag 






Hoppla! Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten. - YouTube

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 vor dem Accountkey UU3ifTl5zKiCAhHIBQYcaTeg eingibt klappt es bei allen KanÃ¤len, aber ist ein bisschen umstÃ¤ndlich ^^_




_edit [10.07.2014]:

Hier eine aktuelle Anleitung:





			Man kann die URL anpassen und dann einfach als Favorit speichern.

Hier ein Beispiel:

Link des Channels: 
	
	




		Code:
	

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPDis9pjXuqyI7RYLJ-TTSA

Code für Playlist: 
	
	




		Code:
	

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=


1. Man nimmt den Code fÃ¼r die Playlist und hÃ¤ngt die Channel-Bezeichnung dran.
Das Ganze sieht dann so aus: 
	
	




		Code:
	

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UCPDis9pjXuqyI7RYLJ-TTSA


2. Man muss die Channel-Beschreibung von UCxxxxx auf UUxxxx Ã¤ndern.
Vergleiche hier: 
Zuerst: 
	
	




		Code:
	

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UCPDis9pjXuqyI7RYLJ-TTSA

Danach: 
	
	




		Code:
	

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=UUPDis9pjXuqyI7RYLJ-TTSA



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


_


Gruss taks


----------



## Hänschen (29. Juli 2013)

Youtube suckt sowieso, bis ich zB. in meinen Favoriten bin muss ich ewig blöd rumklicken und es spielt dabei mindestens 1 FIlm ab echt schräg diese Nummer


----------



## benTi1985 (29. Juli 2013)

In dem Kanal auf "Videos" klicken, dann "Playlists" aus der Combobox auswählen. Und schon kann man alle Videos abspielen.


----------



## taks (29. Juli 2013)

benTi1985 schrieb:


> In dem Kanal auf "Videos" klicken, dann "Playlists" aus der Combobox auswählen. Und schon kann man alle Videos abspielen.


 
Eben nicht. 

Wenn ich es über meinem "Trick" mit dem URL ändern mache komme ich auf 265 Lieder, wenn ichs mit deiner Variante mache, kommen nur 91 Lieder und da ist das aktuellste etwa ein Jahr alt.


----------



## benTi1985 (30. Juli 2013)

Stimmt. Das is doof. Bleibt wohl nur noch dein Trick oder wohl oder über ne eigene Playlist machen.


----------

